
Is there a problem-solution fit for Alertify- on-premise alerting system? - maya_vogue
http://alertify.io/
======
maya_vogue
Hi guys, we have built a box, which can be used to deliver alerts when
something happens. Becuase we only have working prototypes, I did not post to
<show>, but I would really love to hear from you and get some problem-solution
insights. Alertify.io can call people (regular phone call), send SMS messages,
emails, and push notifications. It works via GSM or a SIP gateway. It supports
escalation and can be controlled with a simple REST API. We can also add MQTT.
The main difference between this system and cloud-based solutions (Twilio &
co.) is that Alertify.io is a box :) and it works even when the internet is
down. We are planning to launch an Adwords campaign to test its product-market
fit, however, first things first- we are now exploring Alertify's problem-
solution fit. What do you think? Would you find this product useful? Why
(not)? Thanks a million & have a nice day.

